# eating



## wizkhalifa (Apr 23, 2011)

Im 16, 125 pounds and preety damn skinny. So i have a few questions if anyone could answer the I would truly appreciate it!

-How much calories should I be eating every day?

-Should I be eating more calories on workout days then non-workout days?

-Are there any specific foods I should and shouldn't be eating?

-And lastly, how many meals should I be eating per day?

If anyone could answer all these questions I would truy appreciate it


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

You keep asking the same questions over and over again

It's either meal planner, workout planner or protein shake

Pscarb has given you the structure to a good diet

It's up to you to research more and flesh it out

There's lots of info on the net

I've given you a good place to start previously

Put some of that info all together and then come back with a more detailed plan to ask for some help getting it just right


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i agree with Ronnie...you have asked the same questions over the last week or so...i have given you a meal structure to eat everyday.....

you should know what foods should make up those meals.......but seeing as i am in a good mood today...

Protein:

Chicken breast

Steak

Lean mince

Pork loin

tuna

cod

eggs

whey

Carbs:

Oats

Pasta

Rice

Potatoes

Fruit

Fats:

Olive oil

Coconut oil

egg yolks

nuts

avocado

as i mentioned in the post i made about your diet you need to weigh all your food you are eating now before you cook it then make a note of all the numbers for Protein, Carbs and fats this will let you know what calories is maintaining your weight then and only then you will know what to add it increase gains....

i am all for helping people but i won't spoon feed you everything as that way you will not learn a thing.....

do some research and you will learn....


----------

